# A Day of mourning



## tundra girl (Mar 2, 2006)

my 2 year old daughter has killed almost all of my tiger shrimp(4 left) via chocolate milk.:icon_cry: they were the ones with the yellow tails.
My husband who is now dead meat didn't think it important to let me know when I came home from work last night.:boxing: :boxing: I found out this morning what happened when my 4 year old woke up. I could only save 4 of about $75 worth of shrimp. I have to start all over again.


----------



## ezeke1 (May 1, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss and my condolences goes to your husband for the pain he is about to experience.


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

you scared me with your first few words. You are a lucky lucky Mom! -- from a mom of a 2 year old boy


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

It happens.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes, sorry to hear of the mishap. However, before you kill the man, I do have to ask: Do you _really_, fully inform your husband as to exactly how expensive those tiger shrimp are/were???


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, wait till you tell him how much he let die off. 

Sorry for the mishap.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

hubby - - >







< - - tundra girl


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

This is really funny...Squawkbert as long as it does not happen to me... ;


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

ouch!


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh wow.........that bites.........I was just thinkin about the same kind of situation......my sister was over with her 2 year old son and my dad had him playing in one of my tanks......splashing around.....I held my tongue but this post is makin me rethink that decision.


----------



## kaj41354 (Jul 20, 2004)

Condolences Tundra_Girl, It reminds me of when my daughter was little and decided that since peanut butter was good for her - it must be good for the fish. Amzing what an oil slick peanut butter can create.


----------

